# Elektronikas pamati >  Impedance ?? un tā ietekme

## Epis

nevar tā īsti līdz galam iebraukt tajā impedance (vārdnīcā man rāda tūlkojumu "pilna pretestība" tas ir īstais ?? ).

saprotu ka kontekstā ar PCB tā ir datu līnijas ceļa pretesība, kas atkarīga no veselas čipas visādu parametru kā ceļa platums, biezums, PCB matreāla utt. un šeit ir bilde no viena Microstrip PCB Impedance and Capacitance Calculatora kur es itkā izrēķinu to cik liela ir tā pretestība tai ciklon3 PCB ja ceļa platums ir 0,25mm plates biezums 1,5mm un vara biezums (0.035mm)
un sanāk 130 omi, un es tagat nesaprotu kāda tad būs tā signāla kvalitāte, ja signāls ir cmos 3,3V un tā frekvence piemēram 100Mhz. 
vārdsakot es googlēju uz visādiem atslēgvārdiem par Impedence un 90% no linkiem ir par to kā taisīt PCB plati lai dabūtu tos 50 omus , bet par pašu būtību un kā tas ietekmē signālu neko normālu atrast nevaru  ::  līdz ar to man nav ne mazākās nojausmas kas notiks ja par kādu 5-10cm datu līniju ar impedence 130 omi  palaistu 50-100Mhz clock signālu, kurš ieietu  CMOS pinā (piemēram FPGA IO vadā kas konfigurēts kā inputs, vai arī kādas SDRAM atmiņas iejā), 
man tāda 1 Ghz oscila ar ko mērīt nav tādeļ gribās zināt to teorīju, kā būtu ja būtu, proti vai tāda ātruma signālus vispār ir jēga laist par tādu 130 omu līniju.

man patīk tādi linki kur ir kautkādi grafiki, attēli un piemēri, no sausām formulām ir grūti kautko saprast.

[attachment=0:13b9ew0x]Impedence_0,25mm ceļam.JPG[/attachment:13b9ew0x]

----------


## karloslv

Nāksies iebraukt kompleksajos skaitļos un maiņstrāvas ķēžu aprēķinos. Laikam vispirms vajag pajautāt, pirms ieskatīties vikipēdijā, ne? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_impedance

----------


## Epis

Vikipēdījā es jau esu skatījies 10 reizes, tur ir plikas formulas un nav īsti atbildes uz šito jautājumu par cmos signāliem. 

vai ir kāds kas zin kāds izskatīsies tas signāls 3.3V cmos 100Mhz ar 130omu līnijas pretestību pēc 10cm ??  es uz šito jautājumu atbildi atrast nevaru  ::  moš ir kāds online kalkulātors ?? 
vienā pdf es lasīju to ka zem 10 Mhz šitās visas lietas var nerēķināt, jo tā atpakaļ ejošā strāva kas iet pa GND tad vairs neiet zem signāla līnijas, bet gan par zemākās pretestības vietu, bet virs tiem 10Mhz iet tieši zem signāla līnijas, tākā sanāk ka problēmas sākās pec 10Mhz  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

vispār laikam ir tā - jo garāks celiņš, garāka robeža ar balkus celiņiem ( pie taam nav vienalga ar kuriem - masas, citas CMOS ieejas vai ko citu, mazaks attalums līdz blakus celinam, jo vairāk tas signala vads nav vads, bet gan viltiga virknes un paralēlo kondensatoru un induktivitāšu shēma. CMOS ieejas pretestība un celinu pretestiba un visādi rezisori, kas ir pieslēgti celiņa sakumā, vidū vai galā ari rada visādus paralēlos-virknes slēgumus.

----------


## Epis

Tur jau i tā lieta ka tas ir tik šausmīgi sarežģīti ka nevar atrast nevienu piemēru, visi piemēri ir tādi kur tā PCB vada impedence ir tieši 50 omi, a man ta ir 130 tātad neder tie visi paraugi kā likt tos termination rezistorus,induktorus, kondensātorus, un vēl choke, es esu redzējis čupu ar visādām shēmām bet visas viņas ir priekš vadiem ar 50, vai 25, ir redzēts arī pie 33omi. 
 ::  
vienreiz man bīj kautkāda programma ka kautk rēķināja un modelēja bet tas jau bīj pasen un toreiz bīju vēl dumjāksš šajā lietā.

es vienkārši gribu zināt vai teorētiski ir cerība palaist kādu 100Mhz signālu pa to 130omu līniju lai otrā galā viņš būtu +- normāls lai var uztvert ? 

viena doma kas nāk prātā kā samazināt to Impedence ir virs celiņa, kas pārklāts ar zaļo epoksīdu masku, uzlīmēt Foliju un sazemēt to, kādu efektu tas dos  ??? būs kautkas labāks ?

----------


## Epis

Atradu to prorgammas nosaukumu kuru agrāk izmantoju (par to es rakstīju aizvēsturiskajā (on Sat Sep 30, 2006 10:42 am) fpga,CPL topikā bet tas bīj tik tik sen.
proga saucās HyperLynx  
vienīgā šaize tāda ka es to progu atrast nevaru, būs laikam jāvelk tā dēmo versija pa jaunu ;(  un tur ta varēja skatīties tos signālus un trokšņus, 
Nupat skatījos TI "High-Speed DSP Systems Design Reference Guide" un viņi tur izmanto šito pašu HyperLynx programmu simulācijām  :: 
šeit bilde ar to kas raktīts tajā TI DSP pamācībā par šitiem ātrajiem signāliem pie 100Mhz kā ir ar tām formulām līdz 
Figure 2-3. TL Transient Response 
ja es Zo(characteristic impedance) = 50 ohms vietā ielieku savus  130 omus tad rezultāts būs pareizs ??  vai man tur jāliek kautkāda cita vērtība kā piemēram Zc (effective characteristic impedence)

----------


## Epis

ieinstalēju hyperlynx palaidu Demo piemēru un tur tieši mana situāciju viens CMOS devējs viena līnija un CMOS uztvērējs un tad uzliku 50Mhz clock signālu simulātorā un parādīja oscilsa bildi kā izskatīsies pie devēja izejas, un saņēmēja iejas vienīgi tajos demo piemēros tie trace impedence bīja savādāki, labums tāds ka tur tos parametrus var mainīt līdz ar to varēšu nosimulēt savējos 130 omus (vēlāk ielikšu grafika bildi) vienīgi sliktums ir tāds ka tajā demo versijā celiņa platusm(W) ir 6mil =0,15mm (man ir 0,25mm ceļi (arī 0,2mm)) 
un vēl ir demo piemēri ar 15mil = 0,381mm celiņu u tur ir arī DDR atmiņas piemērs ar tādu sarežģitu shēmas attēlu, un Diferenciālo pinu un arī crostalk piemērs kur var redzēt kāds troksnis rodās blakus esošos ceļus ka laiž signālu, vārdskot intresanta programma, kas sniedz atbildes uz vissiem jautājumiem.

Varbūt man izdosies kautkur novilkt hakoto versiju tad varētu uzmodelēt visu PCB  ::

----------


## Epis

Dabūju PADS2005 programmu un tur iekšā ir tā hyperLynx V7.2 
šeit Mana datu līnijas Analīze  ::  lai to analīzi uztaisītu pareizi es novilku IBIS cikon3 failu mapi, uzliku BGA256 pakas parametrus, savm IBS biblotekas failam un veiksmīgi palaidu bibloteku un tagat es varu jebkuru FPGA IO pina standartu uzmodelēt.  ar bibloteku bīj problēma jo tā bija IBS V4.1 a mana proga atbalsta tikai IBS V4.0 tākā vaidzēja modificēt to failu lai viņu varētu simulātors paņemt (pāris stundas pagāja)
bīj tā ka es iemēģināju vairākus LVCMOS 3.3V un LVCMOS 3.0V un arī LVTTL 3.3V un LVTTL 3.0V bez šitiem standartiem vēl ir tā saucamais programmable current strength kas LVCMOS 3.3V bija 4,8,12,16 ma un tad es skatījos kādi tie signāli ir un jo mazāks strāvas spēks jo labāk (lēnāks signāls un mazāki gļuki (gļuku frekvence zemāka)  bet nu viss mazākie gļuki ir TTL tipa signāliem jo viņi izrādās ka ir viss švakākie (viss lēnākie) un šeit bildē ir attēlots TLL 3.0V  spēks 4ma un kā var redzēt 3V vietā signāla pīķis aiziet līdz 3.5V faktiski tas ir IO pina pieļaujamo voltu robežās tākā šito es izmantot varu, bet apskataties kas notiek ar LVCMOS 3.0V 4ma signālu (švakākais no LVCMOS 3.0V) viņš veido tik lielu vilni ka tas sadedzinās visu IO līniju 4.6 Voltui   ::  un šitas ir švakākais jums vaidzēja redzēt kas notiek ar tiem 12, 16 ma signāliem tie vispār veido tādus viļņus kas iet pāri pat 5V un ja es tādus uzliktu ta sasvilinātu fpga IO līniju.
Vispār programma ir baigi labā tagat es par signāliem saprotu daudz vairāk nekā agrāk, un būs vēl jāpamēģina ielikt kādi rezistori, filtri un jāapskatās vai ir reāli pie tādas plates kāda man ir pieslēgt kādu 130Mhz SDRAM  ::  protams ar tiem filtriem  :: .

[attachment=0:2jal695z]hyLx_C3_LVCMOS-3,0_TTL3,0(labais).JPG[/attachment:2jal695z]

----------


## Didzis

Godīgi sakot, negribas iebraukt visā, ko Tu esi sarakstījis un saštukojis. Tev tā iespietā plate taču nav vairākus metrus liela? Tu jau vari rēķināt visādas impedances un fig viņu zin vēl ko, bet  ņem vērā 100MHz frekvencei atbilstošu viļņa garmu un tas ir 3m. Ja Tev celiņa garums būs piemēram 1,5 vai 0,75m tad tiešām ir jāņem vērā līnijas viļņa pretestība un signāls pa līniju ies tikai tad, kad tā būs saskaņota ar pieslēgto shēmu ieejas un izejas pretestību. Tev visdrīzāk tas celiņs ir pāris centimetrus garš un tas ir 0.00*** no viļņa garuma. Pie tik īsām līnijām vari neņemt vērā līnijas pretestību, viss darbosies tā pat. Problēmas sākas SAT galviņās pie 10GHz frekvencēm, kad 0,7cm garš celiņš jau ir ceturtdaļviļņa garumā.

----------


## Epis

problēma jau nau tajā signālā clock ātrumā (MHZ) ko es simulēju tur bīja 28Mhz clock, bet tajos LVCMOS tranzistoros, kuri ir ļoti spēcīgi un viņu rising edge ir  ap 1ns (tas ir 1Ghz) un šito signāla celšanās atrumu rising_edge regulē ar to Curent strength un šeit es nupat uzsimulēju kā izskatītos ja es nokonfigurētu Ciklon3 fpga IO pinu uz LVCMOS 3.0V ar 16ma (pirmstam bīja tikai 4ma) un apskataties šeit signālam pie saņēmēja (dzeltenais)pīķins ir 6V   ::   un devējs ir sarkanais un viņš ir ļoti stāvs (1ns tas faktiski ir 1Ghz signāls). 
faktiski visu izskata signāla spēks un slēgšanās ātrums kas šajā bildē ir ļoti liels, salīdzinot TTL signāli slēdzās lēnāk un ģenerē mazāk trokšņus
bilde ir ļoti liela spiežat view image lai redzētu visu un tad + zīmi !

----------


## Epis

man tagat pieleca kāpēc fpga forumā visi lielie speci darbina mikreni uz 2,5V un neviens neiesaka darbināt uz 3.3-3V un šeit arī tā lieta slēpjās ka ja uzstāda nepareizu strāvs spēku tad pastāv liela varbūtība ka IO vadi vienkārši nosvils (max ir pie 4.0V) un 4V linitu pārsniegt var ar visiem LVCMOS 3.0; 3.3V standartiem vienīgais kas nepārsniedz ir švakākais 4ma TTL 3.0 V, ja ir tik slikta plate kā man ar 130 omu celiņu un 2 līmeņi  ::  
zinot šito es uz plates likšu barošanu pie 2.5-2.7V visiem IO , jo 3-3.3V un augstāk ir pārāk bīstami ar tik nepareizi uztaisītu plati kā man ka impedence ir 130 omi (tad vaig 50 omu vadus).

----------


## karloslv

Epi, kas ir svītrotās līnijas grafikā? Vai tik ne loģikas līmeņu sliekšņi? Un tagad padomā, ko ieejā redzēs otra mikrene, kurai sūtīsi tos datus.

----------


## Epis

> Epi, kas ir svītrotās līnijas grafikā? Vai tik ne loģikas līmeņu sliekšņi? Un tagad padomā, ko ieejā redzēs otra mikrene, kurai sūtīsi tos datus.


 Sbvītrotās ir tieši tās līnijas kuras tu minēji attiecīgi loģiskā 1 un 0 treshold līmeņi un pēc grafika 1 signāla vietā uztvērējs saņems 3-4 signālus   :: , tas ir ja tiks izmantots siprākais signāls LVCMOS 3.0V 16ma, bet ja izmanto TLL 3.0

nu lūk šeit vēlviena bilde kur es samazināju ceļa garumu uz 2inch un tur ir stiprākais LVCMOS3.0V 16ma salīdzinot ar švakāko TTL 3.0V 4ma atšķirības ir šausmīgi lielas.
ievērtējat cik ātri ceļās sarkanais TTL salīdzinot ar LVCMOS, tas TLL ceļās 2,8 ns (357Mhz) bet LVCMOS 0.2-0.4ns (5-2.5GHZ  ::  )  un tad rezultāts ir attiecīgs Ghz signāla troksnis ir šausmīgs, bet lēnā TTL tīri normāls (nekādi filtri nav vajadzīgi  :: 


un šeit es stiprajam signālam nomainīju līnijas impedence uz 55 omi un var redzēt atšķirību kāda ir līnijai ar 55omi un 134 omi (tas pīķis ir tāds pats bet nostabilizējās 55omu vads ātrāk nekā 134 omu, faktiski abos gadījumos tāpat ir vajadzīgi termination rezistori, un kondiķi (par to kas tur īsti der lai lietu labotu simulēšu vēlāk.)
[attachment=0:1zrjw296]hyLx_C3_LVCMOS-3,0_16ma_50ohm_VS_134ohm.JPG[/attachment:1zrjw296]

----------


## Vikings

> liela varbūtība ka IO vadi vienkārši nosvils


 Varbūt esmu stulbs, bet man kaut kā liekas, ka tu atkal šauj greizi... Kaut kā neticu, ka pa 5cm garu celiņu mikrene pati sev varētu uzšaut tā, ka viņa nosvilst.

----------


## Epis

šeit ir manas ciklon3 pieļaujamie signālu lielumi pēc kuriem IO nosvilst (sabojājās)
pēc grafika faktiski pēc 4,1-4.2 V IO ilgākā laika perjodā var pamazām nosvilt(sabojāties) no tiem ptrokšņiem.
% vērtība ir Delta T un viņu reķina no signāla frekvences (Mhz) tur bildē ir uzzīmēts tas delta T perjods.
[attachment=0:318ybkr4]C3_Pin Overschoote līmeņi.JPG[/attachment:318ybkr4]

----------


## karloslv

Vikings: efektīvi tiek pieslēgts svārstību kontūrs. Piemēram, radioraidītājiem, kuru gala pakāpe darbojas, nu, teiksim, no 50V barošanas, izejā un uz antenas var mierīgi būt pārsimts vai pat tūkstošu voltu.

----------


## malacis

> Godīgi sakot, negribas iebraukt visā, ko Tu esi sarakstījis un saštukojis. Tev tā iespietā plate taču nav vairākus metrus liela? Tu jau vari rēķināt visādas impedances un fig viņu zin vēl ko, bet  ņem vērā 100MHz frekvencei atbilstošu viļņa garmu un tas ir 3m. Ja Tev celiņa garums būs piemēram 1,5 vai 0,75m tad tiešām ir jāņem vērā līnijas viļņa pretestība un signāls pa līniju ies tikai tad, kad tā būs saskaņota ar pieslēgto shēmu ieejas un izejas pretestību. Tev visdrīzāk tas celiņs ir pāris centimetrus garš un tas ir 0.00*** no viļņa garuma. Pie tik īsām līnijām vari neņemt vērā līnijas pretestību, viss darbosies tā pat. Problēmas sākas SAT galviņās pie 10GHz frekvencēm, kad 0,7cm garš celiņš jau ir ceturtdaļviļņa garumā.


 Nē, Didzi, šoreiz Epim ir taisnība. Dēļ atstarošanās no līnijas gala, ciparsignālu pārvade nav nemaz tik vienkārša. Ne jau tas, ka nodedzina ieejas, bet vairāk falšu signālu rašanās dēļ.

Es pats ievēroju sekojošas vadlīnijas ciparsignālu pārvadē:
1) lēniem signāliem pie paša signāla avota 33 Om rezistors virknē - samazina signāla augšānas/dilšanas ātrumu (_slew rate_), rezultātā arī atstarošanos. Dažām mikroshēmām, kā Alteras CPLD izejas slew rate ir programmiski regulējams, tad rezistoru nevajag.
2) fiksiem signāliem līnijas galā rezistors 120 Om - 220 Om pret zemi (aptuveni salāgots ar standarta PCB celiņa impedanci)
3) ja signāls iet uz vairākām ieejām, tad signāla ķēdi veidot kā vienu garu čūsku, bez sānu atzarojumiem

----------


## karloslv

Didzi, retorisks jautājums "na zasipku" - kāds ir taisnstūrveida impulsa spektrs?

----------


## Epis

Apskatījos pārējās programmas un tur bīj Flash tutorials par visu Pads2005 progu paketi, nu tāda programma   ::  
un kāds autorouteris es nupat pats iemēģināju vienu Demo dizainu priekš autoroutera kur ir čupa ar mikrenēm un kādās 3 minūtēs viņš visu savilka un iezummojot tuvāk bez komentāriem viss čotka šeit neliels screenchote no plates kāda izskatījās ka vadi nav savilkti un pēctam ka viss savilkts.
+ tur bez autoroutera tur pārējie vilkšanas režīmi arī tādi interaktīvi ka velkot kādu ceļu kur priekšā ir šķērslis kāds cits ceļš visi pārējie celiņi pabīdās un pārvelkās (īstajā laika režimā) es tāda tipa programmām lasījis bīju, un novilkt nekur nevarēja un tagat uz haļavu esu dabūjis  :: 
faktiski man liekās ka šitā proga ir PCAD2004 turpinājums (jāskaka ka tajā Pcadā autorouteris ir pilnīgs mēsls, bet šeit pavisam cita lieta, protams jāmāk pareizi tur visus noteikumus salikt es plānoju šito progu bišķi pamācītes, un intreses pēc ja varēs ielikt savu ciklon3 plates failu un apskatītes kā pads2005 aotovilcējs pārvilks plati  ::  (būšu pārsteigts ja sanāk labāk nekā man pa 2minūtēm (es vilku kādas 10dienas)
[attachment=0:2eoi09o8]PADS2005  Autorouter test.JPG[/attachment:2eoi09o8]

----------


## Didzis

karloslv, es jau arī nepretendēju uzapsolūtu patiesību un nevaru sevi nosaukt par baigo spečuku ciparu tehnoloģijās. Man tuvākas analogās lietas. Lai kā arī nebūtu, jebkurai līnijai ir jābūt salāgotai abos galos, tad jebkuras formas signāls tai izskries cauri. malacis jau ar pretestību lodēšanu faktiski panāk līnujas salāgošanu.

----------


## Raimonds1

vai risinājums nebūtu likt optisko kabeli un nekādas pretestibu, induktivitāšu, kondensatoru slēgumshēmas nebūtu aktuālas
tik japiemeklē fototranzistori vai diodes.

invertora metināmiem, lai ar IRF vai IGBT tranzistoru stāvajiem impulsiem iedzītu trafiņu rezeonansē, liek virknē spciali droslees, aks to taisnsturi pataisa lidzīgāku sinusam, be tloģikai jau tas, ak anv skaidra 0 un 1 traucē un rada traucejumus - varētu papētīt šito shēmu tehniku un iziet no pretējā

vēl interesanta ir pretestības slegšana virknē ar visām induktivitātem, kondensatoriem, jāpapēta, kā ir RLC slēgumiem, ja ieejā paaugstina spriegumu, palielina R un izeja dabū tomēr to signālu

----------


## karloslv

Didzi, viss kārtībā. Es arī nepretendēju. Tevis teiktais bija pareizi, tikai attiecībā uz analogo pasauli - tur parasti ir jāpārvada šaurjoslas signāli. Taču te būtiska ir signāla forma, un taisnstūrveida impulsam ir ļoti izteiktas harmonikas. Tāpēc arī tas desmit cm garais celiņš var stipri rezonēt uz kādu no harmonikām.

----------


## Epis

Uztaisīju modeli svai platei kas būtu ja pieslēgtu klāt 130Mhz  ierīci(varētu būt SDRAM MT48LC16M8A2 atmiņa) modelī izmantoju ciklon3 pina IO stnadartu LVCMOS, un būtu iespējams darbināt uz kādiem 80-100Mhz  šeit oscila grafiks un aptuvenās termination rezistoru vērtības pēc autokalibrācijas progas  var teikt ka rezistora ielikšana līnijā strādā.  
tur ir 3 shēmas, divās rezistori atrodās celiņu vidū un tad salīdzinājums kā ir ja LVCMOS vadīšanas spēks ir liels 16ma un mazs 4ma un lejā parastais variants kā būtu ja atimiņa atrastos tagat uz plates (īsāks ceļš un reiztori pie fpga IO pina.

nu tie rezistori noņem nost lielāko gļuku daļu un ar tādu signālu jau var izmantot  ::  
iemēģināju arī citas terminācijas shēmas, kā pull_up,down un to kapacitātoru, bet nu nekādi lieli uzlabojumi nebīj viss labākais ir rezistora ielikšana līnijā.

----------


## sharps

vienaa no foruma tematiem (manupraat par taam mikrenju cenu kariem) mineeju ka probleemas jau saaksies pie 33MHz. Pie PCI karshu projekteeshanas esmu saskaaries ka celinju garums nedriikst paarsniegt 5collas. tad jau jaasaak salaagot slodzes. iisaak sakot kaut kur jaaiesleedz lieks rezistorinjs virknee vai vienkaarshaak njemt visus datu celinjus vienaada garuma. pie daudziem paraleeli ejoshiem datu signaaliem tas ir jo iipashi saapiigi.
Epi nezinot ETP pamatprincipus un tu jau lec iekshaa 100MHz ir vaajpraats. Vismaz pashkjirsti taadu graamatinju kaa ETP stacionaari procesi lineaaraas kjeedees un ETP paarejas procesi, garaas liinijaas un nelineaaraas kjeedees. Shiis graamatinjas var latvieshu valodaa Valters un Rapa graamatniicaa iegaadaaties. Vismaz pirms paaris meeneshiem veel bija. katram sevi cienosham elektronikjim jaazin kas taas ir par graamataam. tikai tad kad buusi izstudeejis visus pamatprincipus tad tikai kjeries klaat nopietnaakai projekteeshanai. Tad arii atkritiis lielum lielais vairums tavu postu. Taa studeeshana tiiri tikai ETP aiznjems maigi izsakoties gadus divus triis  ::  . bet tas ir tikai pats pamats.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai postu atkrišana ir mērķis? Man, piemēram, bija interesanti lasīt gan jautajumus, gan atbildes, tikai tagad sapratu, kapēc dažas no manam shēmām agrāk nedarbojās vai  arī darbojās ar pārtraukumiem.  Padalies ar pamatdomām, kas ir tajās grāmatās! Būs jāpalasa!

Ko domājiet par gaismasvadu izmantošanu? kas notiek ar taisnstūra impulsu koaksiālajā kabelī?

----------


## zzz

Tikai mieru. Personaazhs ar "baigo pieredzi" pcb taisiishanaa tagad ir ar MODERNĀKO Signal integrity, EMI programmu hyperLynx (šo progu izmanto un iesaka pats FPGA ražotājs savos Datasheetos) nomodelējis savas FPGA IO uzvedību, tas tak pilliibaa garantee ka visi 100 mhz vienkaarshi lidos pa plati.

----------


## Epis

> katram sevi cienosham elektronikjim jaazin kas taas ir par graamataam. tikai tad kad buusi izstudeejis visus pamatprincipus tad tikai kjeries klaat nopietnaakai projekteeshanai. Tad arii atkritiis lielum lielais vairums tavu postu. Taa studeeshana tiiri tikai ETP aiznjems maigi izsakoties gadus divus triis  . bet tas ir tikai pats pamats.


 man nav tik daudz laika lai tagat vēl 2-3 gadus studētu par terminiem impedence,crostoalk,EMI,SI sakarā ar PCB būvi, man vaig ātri kautkādus grafikus, analīzes, rezultātus par to vai strādās vai nē, un esu atradis instrumentu kas to visu aprēķina,  un skatoties rezultātus es pēc būtības redzu kas notiek tādās un tādās situācijās, līdz ar to tas palīdz arī saprast pašu impedence būtību un tā ietekmi uz signāliem, bet tākā PCB ir sarežģits veidojums ar daudzām datu līnijām tad faktiski ir jāmodelē visa PCB plate un tas ir tas ko es tagat taisos darīt, es pētot to programmu hyperlynx atklāju ka viņai ir 2 simulātora režīmi 
1. LineSim (pašreiz izmantoju un tas ir līniju simulātors)
2. BoardSim visas PCB plates simulātors
BoardSimā es esu tikai palaidis pāris demo paraugus un apskatījies kā simulēt visus singālus, uz plates, kā skatīties rezultātus, kā simulēt atsevišķu līniju un te arī parādīsies kopējā plates bilde un signālu kvalitāte + modelētas arī tiek VIAs (līmeņu savienotāji) un var simulēt vairākas plates kas ir savstarpēji saslēgtas ar kādu vadu,kabeli,PCB konektoru tākā visi faktori tiek iekļauti un tad teorētiski es varēšu redzēt kas notiek kopumā ar manu PCB, bet pirms es varu kautko simulēt man tā plate būs jāuzzīmē pa jaunu, jo vecie Pcad2004 faili neiet uz pads2005  ::  tākā viss jāsāk pa jaunu (gluži visu plati es nepārzīmēšu, sākumā uztaisīšu tikai to daļu lai pieslēgtu savas, SDRAM, DDR SDRAM atmiņas caur konektoriem un redzēs vai kautkas sanāks (atmiņām es jau dabūju IBIS simulātora modeli  ::  ) 

sanāk tā ja man jāizvēlās mācītes 2-3gadi kā aprēķināt to visu uz papīra, vai apgūt pāris nedēļās programmu kas tos aprēķinus izdara manā vietā, es izvēlos programmu, tā es ietaupīšu 2-3 gadus.




> Vai postu atkrišana ir mērķis? Man, piemēram, bija interesanti lasīt gan jautajumus, gan atbildes, tikai tagad sapratu, kapēc dažas no manam shēmām agrāk nedarbojās vai  arī darbojās ar pārtraukumiem.  Padalies ar pamatdomām, kas ir tajās grāmatās! Būs jāpalasa!
> 
> Ko domājiet par gaismasvadu izmantošanu? kas notiek ar taisnstūra impulsu koaksiālajā kabelī?


 kautkur lasīju kamēr ātrumi nav virs kādiem 5-10Ghz tikmēr var izmantot vadu un tas ir ekonomiski izdevīgāk, protams tad jāsūta diferenciālie Gbit signāli. 

Es to postu atkrišanas terminu īsti nevru saprast, varu patiekt kā bīja, sākumā gribēju kautko izināt par šito impedence un signāliem, ka redzēju ka neviens neko lāga nezin (kā norādīt uz wiki lapu) tad ķēros pats klāt atbilžu meklēšanai un arī ieliku pats savus atklājumus šajā lapā vismaz tagat šajā forumā būs kaut viens topiks par impedence (ar novirzi uz ātrajiem digitālajiem signāliem )  :: 




> Tikai mieru. Personaazhs ar "baigo pieredzi" pcb taisiishanaa tagad ir ar MODERNĀKO Signal integrity, EMI programmu hyperLynx (šo progu izmanto un iesaka pats FPGA ražotājs savos Datasheetos) nomodelējis savas FPGA IO uzvedību, tas tak pilliibaa garantee ka visi 100 mhz vienkaarshi lidos pa plati.


 sākumā es patiešām domāju ka ar pliku Līnijas simulātoru viss būs kārtībā, bet tad sāku domāt kā tad ir ar VIA simulēšanu un izrādījās ka tas ir jādara board sim un lasot pamācību tapa skaidrs ka īstos rezultātus redzēšu tikai ar visas plates simulātoru, un tad redzēs vai 100Mhz tā vienkārši varēs lidot pa plati  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> ja man jāizvēlās mācītes 2-3gadi kā aprēķināt to visu uz papīra, vai apgūt pāris nedēļās programmu kas tos aprēķinus izdara manā vietā, es izvēlos programmu, tā es ietaupīšu 2-3 gadus.


 Un kuru un ko *vainosi* ja tā plate tik un tā nestrādās? Programmu, kas nepareizi aprēķināja? Mirkenes ražotājus, kas sūdīgas un nestrādājošas mikrenes ražo? Tu jau nekādi pie vainas nebūsi, jo visu taču programma nosimulēja...

PS - un viss šitais čakars ir tā vērts, lai realizētu kļūdaino koncepciju ar stand alone servo kontrolieri? Tev taču teica -ņem PC un taisi dzelžus uz leju, līdz motoram. Tu sagribēji ņemt dzelžus un no motora taisīt uz augšu. Līdz PC. Tagad esi iekūlies miniPC izgatavošanā. Vai tas ir to vērts?

PPS-  sanāk, ka plate ko jau esi pasūtījis - var nestrādāt un būs jāmet ārā, tikko kā saņemsi? Jeb tomēr riskēsi lodēt nākošo mikreni klāt?

----------


## Epis

> Un kuru un ko *vainosi* ja tā plate tik un tā nestrādās? Programmu, kas nepareizi aprēķināja? Mirkenes ražotājus, kas sūdīgas un nestrādājošas mikrenes ražo? Tu jau nekādi pie vainas nebūsi, jo visu taču programma nosimulēja...
> 
> PS - un viss šitais čakars ir tā vērts, lai realizētu kļūdaino koncepciju ar stand alone servo kontrolieri? Tev taču teica -ņem PC un taisi dzelžus uz leju, līdz motoram. Tu sagribēji ņemt dzelžus un no motora taisīt uz augšu. Līdz PC. Tagad esi iekūlies miniPC izgatavošanā. Vai tas ir to vērts?
> 
> PPS-  sanāk, ka plate ko jau esi pasūtījis - var nestrādāt un būs jāmet ārā, tikko kā saņemsi? Jeb tomēr riskēsi lodēt nākošo mikreni klāt?


 Ja plate nestrādās tad nebūs ko vainot līdz netiks atrasta kļūda kāpēc viņa neiet un tad pēc kļūdas arī skatīsies kas vainīgs, programma kas melo un nepareizus datus rāda vai mikrenes ražotājs, vai kas cits, bet kamēr kļūda nebūs atrasta tikmēr neviens nav vainīgs, pēc tās nevainības prezumcijas, kamēr vaina nav pierādīta tikmēr nav tiesības kādu saukt pa vainīgu, kad vaina tiks atrasta tad arī būs kritika par vainīgo.

vai tas ir to vērts es vairs nezinu, bet intresanti gan tas ir, tagadējā C3 plate kad būs uztaisīta viņai vainas nebūs nekādas viss strādās, vienīgi varbūt nevarēs pieslēgt DDR atmiņu, bet uz SDRAM es lieku lielas cerības ka varēs (vismaz ar zemāko ātrumu 80Mhz  palaist varēs ar attiecīgajiem terminācijas rezistoriem un IO standartiem

nav vēl zināms vai almiko to plati vispār uztaisīs, jo nupat zvanīju teica ka vēl nav gatava, parsti ilgāk par nedēļu nebīj jāgada,  ::  

nu tā jaunās programmas mācīšanās iet tā lēnu, jo jāpārtaisa visa shēmu bibloteka un pirms pārtaisīsānas jāiemācās taisīt un programmas ir lielas apjomīgas tākā aizies kāda nedēļa + mainās nosaukumi, ja Pcadā bīj Pattern editor tad šeit ir Decal editor un vēl viskautkas, tākā jāpierod pie jaunajiem apzīmējumiem terminiem, faktiski sanāk zīlēt ko tie vārdi nozīmē uz intuīciju skatoties pēc konteksta jo tūlkojuma uz LV nekāda nav.

----------


## zzz

Par to kaa viens otrs "atrod" vainiigo un peec tam "risina" probleemas, mees te varam noveerot garas epopejas veidaa.

Dots - ar punkjiem uz maketenes liiki salodeeta atmega128. Straadaa ar gljukiem, beigaas nestraadaa vispaar. Atrastais vainiigais - Atmels protams - par shvaku procesorus taisa prieksh iipashajiem domas lidojumiem. Tiek iemesta kaktaa, risinaajums - jaataisa uuber fpga plate. Nu, notiek urbinaashanaas, skaade te ar meshanu kaktaa vairs izgroziities nevar - nav vairs iisti jaunu, veel grandiozaaku teritoriju uz kuraam paarvietoties. Tachu veel dazhi papildus zaskoki ir gan iespeejami - pashreizeejais - jaapiemakaree pie fpga veel  gigaflopiigs dsp arii klaat, ar diegiem tak nav arshana!!!

Mjaa..

----------


## Epis

> Dots - ar punkjiem uz maketenes liiki salodeeta atmega128. Straadaa ar gljukiem, beigaas nestraadaa vispaar. Atrastais vainiigais - Atmels protams - par shvaku procesorus taisa prieksh iipashajiem domas lidojumiem. Tiek iemesta kaktaa, risinaajums - jaataisa uuber fpga plate. Nu, notiek urbinaashanaas, skaade te ar meshanu kaktaa vairs izgroziities nevar - nav vairs iisti jaunu, veel grandiozaaku teritoriju uz kuraam paarvietoties. Tachu veel dazhi papildus zaskoki ir gan iespeejami - pashreizeejais - jaapiemakaree pie fpga veel  gigaflopiigs dsp arii klaat, ar diegiem tak nav arshana!!!
> 
> Mjaa..


 tieši tā arī ir:  ka vairs atrunu nav nekādu vai nu būs vai nebūs  ::

----------


## zzz

Veel protams paliek jautaajums - a cik gadinjus esi plaanojis veltiit ultra fpga/dsp deelja taisiishanai? Un vai taalaakais gaishais meekjis gadiijumaa nebij 5asu cnc hiperrobots un veel pavisam, taa sakot, galvenaa celja zvaigzne - UZGRIEZT VIITNI!!! ?

----------


## sharps

Vai postu atkrišana ir mērķis? Man, piemēram, bija interesanti lasīt gan jautajumus, gan atbildes, tikai tagad sapratu, kapēc dažas no manam shēmām agrāk nedarbojās vai arī darbojās ar pārtraukumiem. Padalies ar pamatdomām, kas ir tajās grāmatās! Būs jāpalasa!

Raimond. Pamatdoma shiim graamataam ir smaga teorija. Saakot ar vienkaarshu kondensatoru, induktivitaashu un rezistoru uzvediibu kjeedees. Kaa uzvedaas straava shajos elementos un kaa uzvedaas spriegums shajos elementos. tad naak paarejas procesi (otraa graamata) shaajos elementos, kas ir ljoti buutiski piemeeram switchu sheemaas. pamatideja paarejas procesiem ir taada - kondensatoros spriegums nevar mainiities ar lecienu un induktivitaatees straava nevar mainiities ar lecienu (idealizeetos elementos). faktiski shiis pamatidejas pielieto energjijas paarveidoshanas sheemaas, ja shos pamatprincipus izprot tad impulsnieku pamatsheemas (step-up, step-down, half bridge utt) arii top skaidras. taalaak jau shie paarejas procesi liinijaas. kas notiek ja signaals vairaak kaartiigi atstarojaas liinijaa ar noteiktu raksturu (induktiivs, kapacitiivs). kaa uzvedaas spriegumi un straavas atstaroshanaas briizhos vai taas summeejaas vai dzeeshaas. var gadiities ka pie atstaroshanaas straavas uzkaapj divreiz. kaadi pasaakumi jaaveic lai tas nenotiktu.

Epi var iekaartu buuveet 2-3 gadus nezinot teoriju un peekshnji atskaarst ka tomeer vajadzeeja saakt ar teoriju. ar shaadu pieeju maaciisies seshus gadus. bet ko es te runaaju. jaamaacaas jau visu muuzhu  :: 

PS Teorijai ar praksi jaaiet roku rokaa. Citaadi taas ir tikai sausas formulas.

----------


## Epis

Es nupat izdomāju ka to SDRAM atmiņu tomēr savai cnc elektronikai nelikšu, bet tajā vietā būs liela Gb flash atmiņa, kuras ja kas arī iet ļoti ļoti ātri 133X = 20MB/s tas ir 160Mbiti/s un attiecīgi clock ātrums arī būs solīds wiki tika minēti kādi 130Mhz, precīzāk laikam jāskatās kādas ātrās kartes datasheetā. 
tākā modleēt PCB un virs 100Mhz signālus man vienalga vaidzēs  ::   tagat jādomā kā uztaisīt papild plati ar SD/MMC kartes turētāju  ::  Tevālo šitas turētājs ir nopērkams.

----------


## Raimonds1

Es gribēju atgadināt, ka pie gudrības var tikt, lasot, mācoties, lodējot un būvējot, uzdodot stulbus jautājumus, apmainoties ar domām ar tiem, kas zina, vai domā,  ka zina, strīdoties, pierādot  utt. Ja posta nav - nekas tāds nenotiek. Tas arī viss -  posta iztrūkums man nedod neko.

šodien Nākotnes aprkā - 200latu kompis ar Linux un 1Gb atmiņu, arī bez diska ar kustīgām dalām, cietais disks - mikrene.

Vienā izstādē redzēju tos rūpnieciskos kompjus, kur cietais disks ir mikroshēma un butībā tur var dabūt iekšā gan standarta programmas,  gan rūpnieciskas, pieslēgt maonitoru, USB flash atminu, internetu utt.   Kādas ir iespējas flash vai SD/MMC kartes iedīdīt darboties ?

----------


## Epis

Tieši tā iemācītes var tikai kautko darot un ja es neiemēģināšu kādu 100Mhz signālus tad tā arī nekad neko neiemācīšos,

----------


## karloslv

Raimond, esi jau pamatīgi nogulējis. Flash diski parādījās jau pirms gadiem septiņiem, un no USB flash arī pirms gadiem pieciem jau kā varēja likt mātesplatei ielādēties.

----------


## Raimonds1

bet par 400Ls Gb  - 1 disks

nevis par 200Ls viss kompis

----------


## Epis

> bet par 400Ls Gb  - 1 disks
> 
> nevis par 200Ls viss kompis


 Jā un tagat 1Gb flash maksā 1Lats (2$)  ir starpība vai ne  ::

----------

